# Concrete Slabs Needed



## It'll Fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I need someone to pour 2 small slabs at a fair price, one is 7x12'6" off dogtrack rd

the other is 8x12 both will need to be wheelbarrowed to the backyard need these done

ASAP, should have a few more in the next couple of weeks.

Give me a call 850-982-3436 

Tim


----------

